#ubuntu-us-me 2012-11-14
<jimcooncat> DevoKun, Devo-Kun: I'm about to take ubuntu-us-me off my xchat as I haven't seen anyone around and am switching to debian. I'd stay if there was any activity, though.
<jimcooncat> Have you seen anything in the past few months?
<DevoKun> Why are you switching to Debian?
<DevoKun> The group is in a state of rebuilding.
<DevoKun> I believe more people will join the IRC room if there are people here.
<DevoKun> So if you could keep it on, just so there's more folks in here, it would be a huge plus to the effort.
<DevoKun> I understand if you take it off your list though..
<jimcooncat> DevoKun: thanks for replying! I'll keep it on then.
<DevoKun> I have seen other folks join the chatroom, but they quit when they find out nobody else is here..
<jimcooncat> I haven't been on irc in quite a while myself
<jimcooncat> Oh, I wanted to start with a debian desktop after running a gentoo mail server. At the time, though, I was confused by the installation, so I went with Ubuntu hoary hedgehog. Had a lot of fun with Ubuntu, but am moving now to Debian now that Squeeze is good enough for me.
<jimcooncat> But whether anyone's running debian, ubuntu, or mate, I'm happy to help. Maine really needs good free software.
<DevoKun> A gentoo mailserver? You're brave.
<jimcooncat> It worked good for a couple years until SpamAssassin stopped keeping up. It took a long time to set up, but the documentation was absolutely excellent. The brave part was qmail.
<DevoKun> I have a friend who swears by qmail. Although I don't think I could ever part with Postfix ::sniffle::
<jimcooncat> I've set up Postfix, and recently Exim. My configuration efforts are like trying to swat a fly with a baseball bat. I keep missing for a day and a half, then finally get it working right. Then I have to study what I did.
#ubuntu-us-me 2015-11-09
<kingtiger01> anyone currently active?
